# Nassahegan RAW - 5/13/09



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

Great ride tonight!  Met up with Rueler and his crew for a 6pm ride.  Nice to see him and Woodcore again.  They have a really good group going there.  I was going to try and list all the names, but damned if I can remember.  All in all I think there were 9 people including Tim and I.  We started out in the warm-up twisties (which I guess are called Jug, with the a-frame option being Jug-a-lug), to the double a-frames and drop, across the new bridges and out to Scoville.  We crossed the street and hit the Scoville twisties, crossed E. Chippens and looped back the Scoville on the blue.  Then we headed into the cemetery twisties to the new Ye Ole 69er, crossed 69 to Hinman's, and pulled off to hit the Johnnycake climb.  Took that up to the spot where we caught the nice downhill into the orchard and then popped back out on Scoville to finish the ride sometime after 8.

I guess the ride was somewhere around 6 miles.  Woodcore got a GPS track that I'll be interested to see.

It was great riding with a new group and hitting a new section of trail I've never been on before.  I'll definitely try to hook up with this group again.  Everyone was a good solid rider.  The group got a little spread out at times, but Scott did a great job of keeping everyone together.  The amount of rests were about perfect for me, actually aside from a few stupid bobbles on my part it was a damn near perfect ride.  I even attempted the log rides on the Ye Ole 69er, got the front wheel on the first one, but couldn't get the back on. I'm happy though, it's progress.  Tim looked like he was in good form today, he nailed the whole beginning section of Hinman's from 69 to the stone wall, nice work!


----------



## rueler (May 14, 2009)

I'm very glad that you and Tim joined up with us tonight!! You're always welcome on any ride I go on. Love riding with you guys! Hope that the pace was all right...you guys seemed to be moving very fast...we're tentatively talking about a casual Stone loop for next Wednesday.


----------



## WoodCore (May 14, 2009)

Definitely a great evening to be out for a ride! It was absolutely the perfect temp with just enough breeze to keep the bugs at bay. 

Being as this is only my 4th "true" MTB ride I felt like I rode about 10x better than I did on Saturday and at least 100x better than my first ride at the Rez only two weeks ago. I rode my first A frame tonight and also cleared a few sections of trail (notably the stonewall and quite a few log piles) that I didn't even contemplate riding over on Saturday.It feels great to be progressing and building confidence with every time out on the trails but unfortunately progress doesn't come without it's share of scrapes and bruises! LOL! Regardless thanks for all your patience tonight!   

Anyway, although I didn't see much of them it was great riding with Tim and Brian this evening! 

Here's the track.......

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=542


----------



## Greg (May 14, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Definitely a great evening to be out for a ride! It was absolutely the perfect temp with just enough breeze to keep the bugs at bay.
> 
> Being as this is only my 4th "true" MTB ride I felt like I rode about 10x better than I did on Saturday and at least 100x better than my first ride at the Rez only two weeks ago. I rode my first A frame tonight and also cleared a few sections of trail (notably the stonewall and quite a few log piles) that I didn't even contemplate riding over on Saturday.It feels great to be progressing and building confidence with every time out on the trails but unfortunately progress doesn't come without it's share of scrapes and bruises! LOL! Regardless thanks for all your patience tonight!
> 
> ...



Excellent! That's a pretty legit ride for only your 4th "real" one. Thanks for uploading the track. I just downloaded it to my GPS. I'm going to do some variation on this tonight as long as it's not too wet. You guys had a spectacular night to ride.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

Who names the sections of the trails?  Are there signs up or something?


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Who names the sections of the trails?  Are there signs up or something?



I guess the guys that build and maintain them.  No signs, trail names are learned by riding with regulars.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Definitely a great evening to be out for a ride! It was absolutely the perfect temp with just enough breeze to keep the bugs at bay.
> 
> Being as this is only my 4th "true" MTB ride I felt like I rode about 10x better than I did on Saturday and at least 100x better than my first ride at the Rez only two weeks ago. I rode my first A frame tonight and also cleared a few sections of trail (notably the stonewall and quite a few log piles) that I didn't even contemplate riding over on Saturday.It feels great to be progressing and building confidence with every time out on the trails but unfortunately progress doesn't come without it's share of scrapes and bruises! LOL! Regardless thanks for all your patience tonight!
> 
> ...



I would have never guessed that it was your 4th real mountain bike ride from the way you were riding.  Nice work!

I just started riding technical stuff last year when I hooked up with Greg and crew.  It took me a lot longer than 4 rides before I was hitting stuff like those a-frames.


----------



## MR. evil (May 14, 2009)

Great ride last night. It was nice to ride with Rueler again and meet everyone else. You have a really nice group there Scott! I am really bad with names, but I am pretty sure almost everyone’s name was John. I was feeling pretty off last night, I had a really crappy lunch and I was paying for it during the first half of the ride. Things started off rough for me when right out of the gate I just barley clipped my bars on a tree while going over the second A-frame in the warm up area and fell. Then while leading on the 69er I went OTB for no good reason. I looked around and couldn’t see anything in the trail that could have caused it.  Once we reached Hiniman I was feeling much better. I was bumded that earlier on the 69’er I came within inches of making the first skinny but I totally forgot about that after I cleaned that section on Hiniman from Rt69 to the stone wall.  By the time we reached the Johnny Cake trail I was pretty beat and about ½ up that climb I had nothing left in the tank. I was having trouble just staying on the trail and getting over routine obstacles. But the DH after the climb made it all worth it. I am defiantly going to hook up with you guys for future rides.


Here is my GPS track.
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=206829


----------



## rueler (May 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I guess the guys that build and maintain them.  No signs, trail names are learned by riding with regulars.



Totally correct!! The names aren't really known by that many...but, when us locals talk about loops that we are going to ride with other locals, we started referring to certain sections with names....most names have signifigance to people, places or things that are near or around the trail...

for example "The Truck trail" has an old rusty pickup at the beginning of it (really old one)...The Hinmans trail is called such because the trail is REALLY close to the Hinman's lumberyard on the northern side. The Cemetery twisties begin directly behind the Lamson's Corner cemetery. The list goes on!! The names are usually no brainers....but, there are some that could get lost after a couple of years...like the Beehive Trail....a couple years back there was a HUGE beehive hanging off a sapling at about chest height on the right edge of the trail....as it got bigger and heavier it came further into the middle of the trail....it caused panic among many riders until I removed it for the health and safety of all!! Only a small few of us still call that section the Beehive still! Others don't even know it was there!


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

I've never heard of the beehive trail, nor had I ever heard of the truck trail being called that, but I know which one you're talking about.  It's nice to put somewhat official names to trails that we've often coined our own names for in the last year.  Like Jug, we always referred to as the warm-up twisties.


----------



## rueler (May 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've never heard of the beehive trail, nor had I ever heard of the truck trail being called that, but I know which one you're talking about.  It's nice to put somewhat official names to trails that we've often coined our own names for in the last year.  Like Jug, we always referred to as the warm-up twisties.



that's the great thing about a trail name...it doesn't have to be in stone...just has to be something that you and your buddies can relate with so that you can talk about your rides. The Beehive Trail is the last portion of the trail that goes slightly downhill towards Sessions (you are practically in Sessions) if you took it straight all the way you'd end up on the gravel path in the Sessions complex. 

A few years back I decided that I would pull what I called the beehive pinata. I took an ULTRA long stick and knocked the hive out of the sapling and pushed it off the trail. Fortunately, I escaped unscathed


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

Nice work on the beehive removal.  I think I know the trail you're talking about.  I haven't spent a ton of time in that area though.


----------



## rueler (May 14, 2009)

you've definitely done it plenty...if you've ever rode b street...at the end you take a right ....when on that trail you eventually come to a Y in the trail...left takes you towards the Sessions parking area and the crossover of route 69...the right takes you up to the Beehive Trail...it eventually can wrap around and take you on the blue trail...which I call truck trail


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

rueler said:


> you've definitely done it plenty...if you've ever rode b street...at the end you take a right ....when on that trail you eventually come to a Y in the trail...left takes you towards the Sessions parking area and the crossover of route 69...the right takes you up to the Beehive Trail...it eventually can wrap around and take you on the blue trail...which I call truck trail



That's about where I figured.  I've been on the section that actually runs into the gravel loop once, I think.  I still have yet to get into the sessions side of Nass yet this season, aside from where we were yesterday


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2009)

FYI, I did take a pretty good crash during the ride last night and didn't think much of it until I woke up this morning only to look in the mirror and see this.....







:beer: It actually looks worst than it feels and I'm so looking forward to a ride tomorrow as long as the weather decides to cooperate.


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2009)

That sucks!  Glad that it's better than it looks at least.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 15, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> FYI, I did take a pretty good crash during the ride last night and didn't think much of it until I woke up this morning only to look in the mirror and see this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After all these years, I finally know what is on the other side of HAL


----------

